# Feeding Convict fry



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all.

Recently had my first convict spawn. Eggs hatched nicely and now i have around 200-250 free swimming fry.

I understand i should be feeding them at this point.. but what is my best option? I also hear that the adults will feed them? Is this true?

Just looking for some input and advice

Cheers
James


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

powdered flake :thumb:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Anything you can crush. I used cichlid pellets that I would dissolve in water first and dump in the tank


----------



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats great  Thanks

Should I start feeding now? Also, how do I know that the fry are getting food? As the adults will probably eat most of it ?

Apologies for all the questions. But this is my first cichlid spawn 

Many Thanks

James


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

The adults wont get too much if it is real fine.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

My Cons had babies a month ago...I've been feeding mine brine shrimp that i've been hatching & i've been keeping java moss in their tank which they seem to like to nibble on most of the day as well...They just recently graduated to eating blood worms as well  ...I wouldn't over concern yourself on them being fed too much, from my observations the parents do a very good job making sure their kids are eating...Watch the parents during feeding time see if any of them are spitting out chewed food to the babies...

This is my first time dealing with babies as well this last month, so i don't have a plethora of experience but i've found having a couple live plants that are grassy like in nature seem to make very good eating stations & a source of food during the times your not trying to feed them...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In reality the parents will care for the fry and feed them. They will crush the food up in their mouths. For convicts I'd feed the tank as if there wasn't fry in it. When you notice the fry starting to eat off the sides of the parents then start giving specific food to them.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> In reality the parents will care for the fry and feed them. They will crush the food up in their mouths. For convicts I'd feed the tank as if there wasn't fry in it. When you notice the fry starting to eat off the sides of the parents then start giving specific food to them.


Thats what *** been doing.. I noticed the female spitting out food to them.

Jeremy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are one of the best cichlid parents on the planet. Like I said, once you start to see them eating off mom or dad it's time to start feeding them and move them...


----------



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks everyone for your help i have noticed the female stirring up the substrate, im guessing this is to feed the young ? 

thanks

james


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

yep


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

You can buy specialty fry food from a number of retailers. In addition to the excellent suggestions above you can easily make your own. Just get an inexpensive coffee bean grinder and gind some of the food you are using now into a fine powder. Get a turkey baster, put in the powder add food, and "shoot" some of the mix into the crowd of fry. Works great.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

The strong ones will eat the week ones.


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

HatchettUK said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Recently had my first convict spawn. Eggs hatched nicely and now i have around 200-250 free swimming fry.
> 
> ...


From what I have read on a lot of cichlid species is that the parents will feed the fry for a short while after they are born. I'm not sure the length of time though like how many weeks they would continue to do this. And good luck with your fry....I wish my cons would breed already, but I'm still dealing with my firemouth fry so... 

And off topic but nice AC130 MW2 Emblem


----------



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies  It is apppreciated.

skreebus- Thanks,  its my favourite killstreak on the game 

Thanks Again

James


----------

